# Best Custom T-Shirt Quote/Shopping Cart



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Im looking for a shopping cart that is capable of performing similar to this site: Custom T-Shirts | T Shirt Printing Silk Screen Printing Custom T-Shirts Print Screen Printing Tees with the capabilities of uploading an image as well if possible.

Any suggestions? Please HELP! I need to get my site automated like this soon!


----------



## DavidRobison (Dec 30, 2009)

take a look at ours. It is a custom quote tool created using Joomla. You can add shopping cart function to it as well but I recommend not making it that automated simply because people don't always input the correct information and chargebacks can eat you alive both in time and money. We let people get quotes at their leisure and then we follow up with a human on the phone to finish the sale more accurately.

Works for us.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

This is great! How long did it take to implement?


----------

